# Starmate 4



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I currently have a sportster R and love it and am looking at getting an additional radio for use at home and in a second car. I would like to go with the smaller unit like the starmate but should I stick with the Sportster series and get the Sportster 4 or will the starmate be okay the only difference I can tell is that the screen is smaller on the starmate.

I know that the FM modulator is weak in these new models but I will be hardwiring them so it does not really matter about the FM modulation.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I decided to go with the Sportster 4 when I got to the store I just did not know how well I would like the smaller screen on the starmate my eyes just are not what they used to be. 

So far I like the sportster 4 I just got it activated so I guess I will see if I still like it as well in a few days after I use it some more.


----------

